
Apple customer goes to the top for iPhone battery answer - cjr
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35782865
======
geophile
How can this answer be correct?

Some applications use the GPS, for example, even in background mode. If I kill
the only such running app, there is no need for the GPS and there should be a
substantial reduction in power usage, no?

~~~
mchahn
> there should be a substantial reduction in power usage, no?

There is no way to know by just watching the phone's behavior. The task could
be using 0.1% or 10%. If the GPS is processed mostly by hardware and the app
just periodically reads the hardware the usage could be miniscule.

~~~
geophile
I don't understand your point. If I kill the only app using the gps, then I
have turned off the gps hardware, haven't I? How much battery life have I
saved if the gps hardware is off for an hour vs running?

~~~
mchahn
Yes, you are right. My thinking was flawed.

